# Vacmaster Pro 110 short term impressions....



## damon555 (Mar 27, 2013)

My Foodsaver gamesaver took a dump on me right after the warranty expired. It worked fine when it did work but I need to get much more durability out of these things. What's the point of using a vacuum sealer to save money if you just need to keep replacing it? I might just as well be throwing out the food that would otherwise be preserved by the device.

Anywho, after much research I chose to order one of the Vacmaster Pro models from Lisa B. It was a tough choice but I settled on the 110 because I wouldn't have to shell out a lot of money and I figured that it contains the same vacuuming and sealing mechanisms as the more expensive models just without all the bells and whistles.

I tested it a little when it came in last week but hadn't had the chance to use it for any food yet....until today. I made up a couple of batches of sausage and put the unit to work. One thing that I noticed right off the bat was that there is no bag cutter. It was nice to have but it's not that big of a deal. Also there is no internal storage for the rolls of bags....again, no big deal. Those aren't the reasons I got the vacuum sealer in the first place. The lid latching mechanism is also different than the Foodsaver....Instead of flipping a lever you simple push down on the corners and they lock in place. They unlock when the vacuuming and/or sealing operation is complete. It's actually a pretty nice feature. When sealing the end of a fresh cut bag the machine pulls a vacuum to clamp down on the bag, smooths out the plastic and then it creates the seal. This works very well. Perfect every time.

The next observation that I made and the most crucial is the fact that this thing is a sealing machine....It creates a vacuum that puts the Foodsaver to shame. Not only does it drive all the air from the bag it also is quick to pull any juices from the item being preserved. So having the bags the proper size and the food positioned correctly is important. This thing works like a charm.

The real test will be the units durability. If I can get a few years out of it I'll be happy.

I've also got to give props to Lisa B. The order was received in a very timely manner. I've ordered from her before and will continue to use her company (Vacuum sealers unlimited) for all my vacuum sealing needs.


----------



## damon555 (May 27, 2013)

Having used this sealer many more times I can honestly say that it's a winner. This thing could suck a golf ball through a garden hose. I'll never buy a Foodsaver again.


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2013)

Great revue.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .....   Dave


----------



## sidpost (May 28, 2013)

Do they have a SMF specific coupon or discount?  I found codes from 2012 but, nothing recent.

Thanks!

Sid


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2013)

Currently available from the handy dandy search tool up top!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110340/i-love-the-bags-from-vacum-sealers-unlimited-pics-included

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119694/vacuum-sealer-bags-supplies-discount-coupon

Hi everyone,

The weather is warming up and more people are outside smoking! The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM513*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## sidpost (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Lisa!

  I guess I've grown immune to the banner ads and missed yours.  I also apparently miss read the Amazen Products one too.

THANKS AGAIN!

Sid


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2013)

sidpost said:


> Thanks Lisa!
> 
> I guess I've grown immune to the banner ads and missed yours.  I also apparently miss read the Amazen Products one too.
> 
> ...


I am not Lisa..

        Craig


----------



## damon555 (Jan 25, 2014)

Longer term impression.....

The Vacmaster Pro 110 is still running like a champ! This machine is much, much better than the FoodSaver that it replaced.


----------

